# Chinese Air Force/PLAAF sets up in high schools to train "teen top guns"



## CougarKing (27 Feb 2015)

China's version of the USAF's Civil Air Patrol/AFJROTC cadets in US high schools?

Bloomberg



> *China’s Air Force Sets Up in High Schools to Train Teen Top Guns*
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- China’s air force is offering pilot training to high school students in its latest attempt to attract young and qualified recruits needed to upgrade the People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> ...


----------

